# Operation: Dreamland -Documentry on 82nd Abn Div in Iraq



## D-n-A (18 Sep 2005)

http://www.occupationdreamland.com/

FILM
Occupation: Dreamland is an unflinchingly candid portrait of a squad of American soldiers deployed in the doomed Iraq city of Falluja during the winter of 2004. A collective study of the soldiers unfolds as they patrol an environment of low-intensity conflict creeping steadily towards catastrophe. Through the squads activities Occupation: Dreamland provides a vital glimpse into the last days of Falluja. The film documents the citys waning stability before a final series of military assaults began in the spring of 2004 that effectively destroyed it.

Filmmakers Garrett Scott and Ian Olds were given access to all operations of the Armys 82nd Airborne. They lived with the unit 24/7, giving voice to soldiers held under a strict code of authority as they cope with an ambiguous, often lethal environment. The result is a revealing, sometimes surprising look at Army life, operations and the complexity of American war in the 21st century.


----------



## D-n-A (19 Sep 2005)

2332Piper said:
			
		

> There's also a movie coming out, I believe it's called 'Jarhead', about a USMC unit in Gulf War One.
> 
> Both movies look rather interesting.
> 
> Trailer: www.apple.com/trailers/universal/jarhead



Theres already a thread on that movie.....


----------



## James (30 Sep 2005)

This sounds really interesting. Do you know if it's coming out in DVD? I looked at the schedule, but there aren't any Canadian shows...


----------



## D-n-A (30 Sep 2005)

James said:
			
		

> This sounds really interesting. Do you know if it's coming out in DVD? I looked at the schedule, but there aren't any Canadian shows...


 As far as I know, all of the Iraq documentrys like this are only showed in some cities in the US. After awhile you should be able to order the DVD though.


----------

